# HID Light



## skunkbunk (Sep 27, 2006)

I was given a 400W MH Intermediate Floodlight. Unfortunately it came without the ballast.  My question is can i safely hook this up in my Basement. It is listed as an outdoor fixture so i am a little nervous about the heat this will put off. What would i need to do to make this as safe as possible. ie, ventilation, blower fan, insulation. The light states to place the fixture a minimum of 12 feet from the ballast and 12 feet away from any combustibles. My ceiling is only 7Ft high so i am puzzled as what to do. Does anyone know where to pick up a ballast for this. The one match up i got was a CWA quad tap ballast for 400W lamps, 458W input. Any help is appreciated


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

you need to buy a ballast.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 27, 2006)

skunkbunk said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to pick up a ballast for this.


 


			
				seattle420 said:
			
		

> you need to buy a ballast.


 
If you would read his post, you can respond accordingly.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HR4M40QZ
Have to gut it and make remote ballast. or
try insidesun.com for a remote ballast.


----------

